# 200G Mixed S.America/Asia tank



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

After introducing myself in the welcome forum I promised to make some pics of my tank as it is now. So I just took the camera to make these:
































































It is a 200G (80 x 24 x 24 inches) tank with 4 rows of 2 x 39watts T5 Osrams controlled by electronic dimmer. 
Filtration is done by 1 Eheim 2180 Pro III with included heating (Biological) and 1 Eheim 2017 mechanical filter.
PH controlled CO2, Fertilisation EasyLife Profito, EasyLife Ferro and additional KNO3 and KH2PO4. 
Just plain fine swimming pool filtersand as substrate.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice. The big moss log kinda thows if off on the right though. Plants are beautiful! 

What's the red plant in right midground? Some type of ludwigia but I can't tell which...


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

You have a beautiful layout! Your plants look so lush and healthy. I like your school of Panda Corys!


----------



## danwpc (Feb 1, 2007)

WOW! Inspiring. Thanks for sharing


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

great eye candy!


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

I like it alot, very nice.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, your tank is beautiful and plants look awesome.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Stunning and very lush!


----------



## Hedgie (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic. I love it :clap2:


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you all for the heads-up! 


Tex Gal said:


> What's the red plant in right midground? Some type of ludwigia but I can't tell which...


You're right! It's a " Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata sp. Cuba"


----------



## kelmas (Dec 18, 2006)

Do you get cloudy water from EasyLife Ferro?


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

Kelmas: Yes, I do get cloudy water from the ferro (it's green stuff). But it doesn't last long. I usually put it in in the evening so in the morning the tank is crystal clear again.


----------



## pminister (Jan 15, 2009)

Those tetra's you got there are amazing, a friend has em was also mentioning that are rare now because of extinction of that species. Hence no more distribution of that species, i think it originates from india if iam not mistaken.


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

Actually they are Puntius Denisonii (Red line torpedo barb) and yes, they are amazing. It's a very lively and intelligent fish.
I also saw the article about their thread of extinction. I already have them for a year.
Unfortunately there are only rare reports of breeding these fish in captivity but my local fish store had a whole bunch of "captively" bred ones and they do seem to breed them now in Asia.


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

*Forced tank replacement........*

Ok, I had a sort of setback: the tank started leaking! On the back the seal on the right side started to come apart. 
Anyway, to make a long story short: I had to place a new tank. So my summer vacation was well spent moving out all plants and fish and to make a bad story good I could make a complete new scape.

Here's some pictures of the new layout. Mind you, the tank was re-started only 4 weeks ago and especially the HC and the Pogostemon Helferi need some more time to get established properly.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

wow great tank i want it with the rose line barbs


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you keep your aromatica always red? Mine turn to yellowish. Thanks


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Intense!
What can I say I like large displays!
md


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

stevenlau said:


> How do you keep your aromatica always red? Mine turn to yellowish. Thanks


Lots of light and fertilizer.......

Anyway, just to show you a bit of what I've been doing in my summer holiday:

Here's the old tank, I put a clamp on it to stabilize the leak:










Then I got one of those IBC containers and cut the top off as temporary solution:










Getting the plants over (Here the Blyxa Japonica)....










And before you know it the "outside pond" is filling up.....










Filters, heater etc. connected......










And after a lot of blood, sweat & tears: Tank finally empty!










I am surprised at how well the plants (and fish) are doing outside:










Aromatica's:










Blyxa's:










Mayaca fluviatilis:










Ludwigia arcuata:










AND.....after two weeks the new tank arrives! \\/

Made a few improvements on the new tank:










And first test filling.........










Hardscape setup:










And the result so far: (4 weeks now)


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

wow thats one impressive setup, I really like your tank, very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow. . . that must have been a huge amount of work. How long did you have to keep the plants/fish outside?

Your tank is awesome--really liked the first layout and look forward to seeing how this one grows in.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice! I cant tell which I like better, the tub or tank? Both are very cool

-O


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I work on one of my client's 200g. That is lots of work to keep it look so nice.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

It really takes a lot of hard work but finally you earned it. It looks amazing, wish I have something like yours . When you moved your plants into the temporary container for 2 weeks, did you give them CO2? Thanks.


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot, everybody! 



> When you moved your plants into the temporary container for 2 weeks, did you give them CO2? Thanks.


I did not hook up my bottle system, but gave them a liquid CO2 fertilizer for two weeks (Easylife Easycarbo, which is similar to your Seachem Flourish Excel)


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your tank troubles, but it looks like you dealt with it well enough. Your re-scape is gorgeous and I'm surprised at how well the plants did in the outdoor container! You could enter that new scape into a contest! 

-Dave


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> The big moss log kinda thows if off on the right though.


That was my favorite part. [smilie=l:

This tank looks great, I loved that corner shot of the left front corner. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG!!! Not only am I at awe ate seeing this spectacle, I am envious!!! Great, great scape!!!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

lovely scape!!!!!!

maar dat wist je al


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great tank man. plants look excellent!!!


----------



## talkingplant (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow. Great recovery from the leak! Wonderful scaping.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just beautiful! So sorry for all your trouble. What a neat solution! You are very creative. That was a ton of work.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

That is my next tank one of these days. Amazing tank! I wish I had that success in my 75G. I can't even get the ludwigia arcuata to make it in my tank with MTS...


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks all!!
Took some more pics yesterday......hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paullemilio (Aug 13, 2009)

Man, this is a fantastic job... Very beautiful.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow nice looking tank very healthy.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Very nice layout and healthy plants. Also a good selection of plants.

What I'd like to know is where all you guys find those great branchy pieces of wood.
I cant find anything close.


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind remarks! 



> What I'd like to know is where all you guys find those great branchy pieces of wood.
> I cant find anything close.


I bought mine just from the LFS, he has loads of that stuff......(To get it you'll have to travel a bit though.......)



> What kind of rock is that?


It's slate. It's a rock that is used a lot for roofs over here. There is all types of colours, I chose the black one. It contrasts nicely with the plants and the light sand and has awesome metal flake in it.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Tell us what you use for lighting.


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

No problem Newt:

There are 4 rows of 2 x 39w T5 Osram tubes. The dimmable tubes are controlled by the Profilux II Plus with Cloud, Moonlight & Storm simulation.
The colours of the tubes are: Osram 840 front, Osram 865, Osram 865 and Osram 830 in the back.
Moonlight and storms are simulated bij the Profilux Simu-L leds.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks BarnOwl.
The reason was to show those of us in the U.S. what the Europeans use compared to us.
3000K, 4000K and 6500K compared to the 10000K and actinic (where'd this come from) lighting alot of people are using here in the States. I think the only 10000K bulb being used in Europe is the FW Aquarelle. 4000K to 5000K is very standard.


----------



## Damonc1964 (Aug 23, 2009)

BarnOwl said:


> Thanks for all the kind remarks!
> 
> I bought mine just from the LFS, he has loads of that stuff......(To get it you'll have to travel a bit though.......)
> 
> It's slate. It's a rock that is used a lot for roofs over here. There is all types of colours, I chose the black one. It contrasts nicely with the plants and the light sand and has awesome metal flake in it.


Thanks for the feedback on the rock. I have a 200 gal in the garage that I hope to get up and running over the next 6 months and and that would look great for what I have planned.


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

BarnOwl said:


> There are 4 rows of 2 x 39w T5 Osram tubes.


So... there are _eight _thirty-nine watt tubes over your aquarium? I just want to make sure I'm reading it the way you meant it.

By the way, thanks for sharing this beautiful piece of work.


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

Chris Noto said:


> So... there are _eight _thirty-nine watt tubes over your aquarium? I just want to make sure I'm reading it the way you meant it.
> 
> By the way, thanks for sharing this beautiful piece of work.


Thanks Chris, and yes, there are 8 x 39w tubes total 312 watt. They all burn at 100% only 3 hrs. per day. They build up and dim down over the rest of the day.


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

Update 05-01-2010: Everything is running stable and progressing nicely! Enjoy!


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow -- that is looking really fantastic! Quite a bit of change since your last set of pics -- looks like lots of hard work. . .

Really love the big crypt "bushes". Thanks for posting!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

very nice good job


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful tank. Post 34 was especially striking -- almost violent looking. Those tub pics were awesome. Summer is coming...


----------



## WonderKeeper (May 5, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## MALAGA29004 (Jan 28, 2010)

very very nice!!!
Un saludo,
Francisco


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

This tank is gorgeous... dutch and huge: not an easy combination.
How do you keep it so clean?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

f1ea said:


> How do you keep it so clean?


That's a Dutch secret


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

MiKlo said:


> That's a Dutch secret


 Can you give us a little hint?


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

MiKlo said:


> That's a Dutch secret


LOL! My wife went to high school with a bunch of Dutch-American young people. It's true, you guys are _*very*_ clean!


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

beautiful tank!!


----------

